# Semi-Feral goes home



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Today my semi-feral crossed the bridge - pillowfoot that popped and infected. Could not catch or medicate. He was at least 10 years old. Once they sedated him I was able to pet him as I'd always wanted but he had been too frightened to accept. 

Being cremated. Ashes to be scattered here, his home place. He overcame great fear during the years he was here, and would come close to be fed. I could sometimes stroke his head and ears and he would purr. Safe travels, little guy!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

So sorry to hear.....may he run free at the "Rainbow Bridge", and some day you may see him again.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss. Feral cats that finally allow us some measure of showing them we care about them always touch my heart.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Exactly. I always wondered if he were just born wild or had been abused. And was *greatly* flattered that I could touch him sometimes, just a bit. No cuddles but occasional strokes and pets. Then suddenly *EEEK! What is happening, I'm being touched, NOOOOO!* and off he'd run. Why? I never could figure it out. 

His ashes are ready for me to pick up and I will scatter them here, at his home place.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry eldercat.  

It's so sad that he never had a chance to be a house cat, because it sounds like he could have been a lap cat and would start to act like one, and then his feral instincts would kick in. 

But even when they're not our indoor kitties, we get attached and miss them when they're gone. He was lucky to have found you to feed and care for him, and to have someone whose life he impacted and who will remember him.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm so sorry ElderCat...
HUGS...
It doesn't matter if they're outdoor ferals or semi-ferals...
They move into our hearts anyway...
I have three sisters, that I had TNR'd, and I worry all the time about them...

Your boy DID have a place to call his own, and someone who cared about him, fed him, talked to him...and loved him, no matter what...
He'll be at the Bridge now saying many hellos...


----------

